# Sublimation on Black Poly shirts



## Raziah (11 mo ago)

Hey all, 

I know this has been answered before, but the post was in 2016.. 
Was wondering if anyone has any idea if there are pre-treat solutions or steps to sublimate on black poly.
Other than HTV and sublimate.. 
I have this black poly done by a printer shop in Singapore.. they managed to sublimate the black poly perfectly..
No signs of pasting on HTV etc... 
Im a small startup printer business person hence any suggestions or steps would be greatly appreciated.

Is buying the big printer machine the only solution?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

2016? This question gets asked monthly.

Post a picture of your black poly. Have you washed is a few times yet?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Either they started with a white shirt and sublimated it all, or they laid down a white layer that accepts sublimation over the black shirt. Most likely the former.

Sublimation is a C M Y K process. There is no white. The substrate itself must supply the white. Run a piece of black paper through a color inkjet printer. The result will be the same as sublimating to a black garment, black.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Raziah said:


> they managed to sublimate the black poly perfectly


Simply impossible!
Sublimation only works on white or light color fabrics.


----------



## Raziah (11 mo ago)

splathead said:


> 2016? This question gets asked monthly.
> 
> Post a picture of your black poly. Have you washed is a few times yet?


----------



## Raziah (11 mo ago)

Raziah said:


> View attachment 275223
> 
> View attachment 275224


Washed a few times... still good...


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Raziah said:


> Washed a few times... still good...


Notice the inside of the shirt... the fabric is white and the outer layer has been sublimated.

This is just all-over sublimation, done with a wide format printer and a large heat press. 
Not cheap.


----------



## Raziah (11 mo ago)

TABOB said:


> Notice the inside of the shirt... the fabric is white and the outer layer has been sublimated.
> 
> This is just all-over sublimation, done with a wide format printer and a large heat press.
> Not cheap.


Ahhh i seee... yes the inside is white... guess i just have to use the HTV then... 

Thank you!


----------



## visionsub (Nov 19, 2021)

The *OBM sublitextile* is a fabric of sublimation coating polyester.It was developed especially for light or dark polyester and cotton fabrics.


----------



## CaptDave1963 (May 13, 2021)

Curious to know the type of HTV that can stand the high heat needed for sublimation?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

CaptDave1963 said:


> Curious to know the type of HTV that can stand the high heat needed for sublimation?


Best to sublimate the garment first, then apply vinyl 2nd at its recommended temperature.

If you are asking about sublimating directly to vinyl, Siser and others have special vinyl for that.


----------

